# HELP my smoke generator don't smoke !



## titi cold smoke (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi! 
I made this generator, and I use it with oak wood chips.
The problem is that the wood chips go out very fast.
And there is very little smoke.

What is the problem? The pump? The chips? the pipes? 
Thank you for your answers.


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2017)

2nd pic looks like the copper pipe goes into the black pipe
is that so?
Richie


----------



## titi cold smoke (Dec 21, 2017)

the copper pipe stops just in front of the black steel pipe.
thnaks Richie


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice build!
You did put a port in for it to suck the smoke with the venturi, right?
From what I can see, the copper pipe looks like it might be a little snug in the outlet pipe.

Other than that, maybe try some pellet fuel. I've been experimenting and with a round screen cylinder I can put in some Hickory pellets and light it with a torch (at the bottom corner) and they will continue to smolder completely.
So, as long as your venturi is right, I'd try some pellet fuel for go. The chips might need some help because they don't always pile up tight enough for the 'fire' to catch the other pieces.

Edit in: I think you need a smaller tube feeding in the air at the tip. In a picture, simular to this: 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hwAUQP6TKn4/TY9r4fgH_YI/AAAAAAAAAKk/ecPX5Dhz7t4/s1600/ejector__.JPG


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2017)

titi cold smoke said:


> the copper pipe stops just in front of the black steel pipe.
> thnaks Richie


You would get more smoke using a Tee on the copper with a small piece of pipe facing down,and going into
the black pipe for the venturi to work.The air from the pump will go straight and suck the smoke up with it
Nice buils
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2017)

The copper pipe needs to be smaller....  inserted into the black pipe with space around the copper pipe..   Air turned on...  pressure drop sucks in the smoke... air flow pushes the smoke out...

Look up "venturi" and how to make...


----------



## titi cold smoke (Dec 21, 2017)

tropics said:


> You would get more smoke using a Tee on the copper with a small piece of pipe facing down,and going into
> the black pipe for the venturi to work.The air from the pump will go straight and suck the smoke up with it
> Nice buils
> Richie









Thanks 
Are you talking about a Tee like that?
Do you think that the problem comes from the copper pipe too big?
thank you very much guys


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2017)

titi cold smoke said:


> View attachment 348139
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



That should work just get the copper into the black a little more 
Richie


----------



## titi cold smoke (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks Richie, I tried but it doesn't work.


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2017)

Take a look at this site
https://www.google.com/search?q=ven...Q#imgdii=yuM4aG33wgRceM:&imgrc=mgu9Mxh0VitoZM:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome to SMF 
Didn't see you introduce yourself in roll call..
Hope you get your smoke generation going..
Happy Holidays.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2017)

This adaptation will make the smoke generator work....


----------



## titi cold smoke (Dec 25, 2017)

Ok, thank you, it's very nice. I'll test this when I go home in a few days. 
To introduce myself, I'm French I and I'm a new cold smoker. 
Here is my smoker. It's built in Montpellier maple (french maple). On this pics, it's the first smoke generator : it's a simple metal box in which I put charcoal and wood chips. I will adapt the new system instead of this one.
To smoke, I use juniper, oak, plum tree and french maple.
I can also show you a little video if you want. 
I smoke salmon, trout, hadock, duck magret. And I cook fish soups with leftovers, and other fishes of course.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2017)

titi, Welcome...  Nice looking set up....


----------

